# Ladakh (India) - travel & cultural photography tour & workshop



## nevilleb (Apr 19, 2007)

Owing to a few cancellations, I have a few seats available on my  photography tour to ladakh, in India

The trip is scheduled for July 2007, origininating from Delhi, India. Details of the trip are to be found on the page linked to above. The page also links to a detailed itinerary etc.

Those interested may contact me at info @ neville bulsara.com for special pricing.

regards,
nevilleb


----------

